# Typical woman



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I can really see that happening. ROFL


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I've actually had that happen. I didn't break my leg though but was on my way to a meeting with a female client lol.

I'm still with the woman though 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

